# Get Ready for A Bigger Splash Arriving on Digital HD 8/19 and DVD & Blu-ray on 9/6!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A 2015 Venice Film Festival Official Selection
> *A BIGGER SPLASH *arrives on Digital HD August 19 and lands on DVD and Blu-ray™ on September 6
> 
> Take Home a Film Elle calls “Wicked Fun” and Rotten Tomatoes Certifies as ‘Fresh’
> ...


----------

